

Ask HN: Slicehost vs Mosso Cloud Server? - yourabi

Now that Slicehost is owned by Rackspace the pricing situation seems a little weird.<p>The cheapest slicehost slice is ~20 per month(1) while the cheapest mosso cloud server is ~10(2) -- this seems cannibalistic to slicehost. Why would anyone continue to use slicehost?<p>1) http://www.slicehost.com/
2) http://www.mosso.com/cloudservers_pricing.jsp
======
jm4
The $10.95 Mosso plan doesn't include transfer and the $20 Slicehost includes
a total of 100GB. If you use the calculator on the Mosso site to estimate the
cost of the $10.95 server and 100GB of transfer (50GB in, 50GB out) it comes
out to $25.95. It's not so cannibalistic anymore.

This also doesn't appear to be an apples to apples comparison. Slicehost
provides fixed virtual private servers and Mosso seems to be more similar to
EC2.

~~~
wmf
_Slicehost provides fixed virtual private servers and Mosso seems to be more
similar to EC2._

Besides the pricing model I don't see any difference. A crucial difference
between Slicehost/Mosso and EC2 IMO is that Slicehost/Mosso doesn't have
"ephemeral" stuff that can go away at any time.

------
mdasen
Slicehost's included transfer makes a huge difference.

Take the 4GB level:

    
    
      Slicehost w/1600GB transfer == $250
      Mosso w/1600GB transfer (assuming 75% out which is likely an under-estimate) == $470
      Mosso w/1600GB transfer (100% in) == $303
    

So, it depends on how your application will work. Mosso has a lot of bandwidth
charges that start to add up.

------
reconbot
Bandwidth is not included in Mosso's Cloud. I think if you were to max out on
bandwidth slicehost is still a better offer.

------
megaman821
It depends, I would pick Mosso to use as a staging or dev server, or to serve
up a personal blog.

If I was doing a site that got more traffic I would use a Slice instead.

~~~
wmf
Because of the bandwidth cost or some other reason?

